# Ralph Lauren Polo Clothes for Dogs



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For those of you who like the Ralph Lauren Polo line, and want to totally splurge, you'll have to get one of these!! I get RL's emails and today got one that featured the doggy clothes.... just in time for the holidays!!








Here's the Web site:Ralph Lauren Polo.com


This is cashmere and is available in 8 colors. You won't believe the price.... $95.00!!!!










This one is $32.00.... a little more reasonable.... it comes in 4 color choices.....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 30 2004, 07:19 PM
> *For those of you who like the Ralph Lauren Polo line, and want to totally splurge, you'll have to get one of these!! I get RL's emails and today got one that featured the doggy clothes.... just in time for the holidays!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OH my gosh those are adorable! A little too pricey for me though


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats really cute!!! its on my christmas list!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got an anthropologie (sp?) catalog in the mail yesterday that had doggie stuff on the front...you can see the stuff HERE. I love the look on the little Brussels Griffon (sp?). She is like Whatever!

Sorry about all the spelling problems. It is finals week for me and my brain is a mush of coffee and terms and lots of math stuff! :new_Eyecrazy: 

Nicolle


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I posted that site in another post but I guess it got lost... The stuff kills me its so cute!! And that westie makes a good model but a malt would of been even better!!








Did anyone check out gap.com? 
They have 2 cute sweaters for dogs and they are only $24.50 ea.

As for more doggy stuff, did anyone ever see The Royal Bathing Experience for Pets on HSN? 
I've been wanting to try this stuff but still need to get a dog first! :lol: The stuff is mostly natural ingredients and thats up my alley... They have added alot to their line!
Also Origins make a pet line too...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

They are so cute, but watch the size. A small would swallow Sadie. She has a long way to go, if ever, before she reaches 8 pounds.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 30 2004, 11:19 PM
> *I got an anthropologie (sp?) catalog in the mail yesterday that had doggie stuff on the front...you can see the stuff HERE.  I love the look on the little Brussels Griffon (sp?).  She is like Whatever!
> 
> Sorry about all the spelling problems.  It is finals week for me and my brain is a mush of coffee and terms and lots of math stuff! :new_Eyecrazy:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i love anthropologie !!!!! they should have used maltese for their models tho !!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Ralph Lauren is nice but wish it was bit cheaper...









Nicolle916, Thanks for the infor for the anthropologie site. It's really cute!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I want that shirt so bad lol....Sunny's size or mine



> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 1 2004, 12:19 AM
> *I got an anthropologie (sp?) catalog in the mail yesterday that had doggie stuff on the front...you can see the stuff HERE.  I love the look on the little Brussels Griffon (sp?).  She is like Whatever!
> 
> Sorry about all the spelling problems.  It is finals week for me and my brain is a mush of coffee and terms and lots of math stuff! :new_Eyecrazy:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love anthropology i cant afford a thing in that store (saw a really cute sweater it was like $180 lol) i didnt know they had dog stuff....how do you get their cataloge?


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 1 2004, 07:56 AM
> *I love anthropology i cant afford a thing in that store (saw a really cute sweater it was like $180 lol) i didnt know they had dog stuff....how do you get their cataloge?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19594*


[/QUOTE]

I ordered something from the website and have gotten the catalog ever since. I love catalogs...they are bad for the environment I'm sure but for some reason touching the pages is better than the internet sometimes








I'm sure you can probably sign up for the catalog somewhere on the website.
They have such cute things and even if I can't buy it I do love to look!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The sweaters on Anthropologie's site are adorable. I've been getting their catalog for a long time but had no idea they had all those unique sweaters for dogs. This one is particularly cute! The price is $28.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 1 2004, 09:37 AM
> *The sweaters on Anthropologie's site are adorable. I've been getting their catalog for a long time but had no idea they had all those unique sweaters for dogs. This one is particularly cute! The price is $28.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I love it! I am going to be soooo broke!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint+Dec 1 2004, 09:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! I am going to be soooo broke!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19610
[/B][/QUOTE]
polo sweater
Found a few bargains on Polo shirts and sweaters.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love the little polo shirt! Very preppy!


----------

